

Marissa Mayer seems to have read "What Happened to Yahoo" (see note 2) - shawndumas
http://www.paulgraham.com/yahoo.html#f2n

======
jeffehobbs
I dunno. I know a couple recent hires at Yahoo. I would not completely agree.

~~~
shawndumas
I meant all the Acqui-hiring she's been doing...

~~~
OafTobark
She could have easily deduced her own strategy without having actually read
that too

